# Can you train an american cocker spaniel to be a hunting dog



## mkteagle (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't own one. Have in the past and love the little tikes. But just curious if its possible, well I guess thats not a good word. Is it recommended, is it pretty difficult?


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I had a friend that had one for pheasant and quail and he was a great hunting dog!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, there are still some American Cockers that will hunt for you. The key is to find a breeder that still breeds for their working ability instead of for show.....not an easy thing to find.

In the current issue of "Spaniels in the Field" they have a page for new Hunt Test Title winners. There is an American Cocker there that has earned his Senior Hunting title. He is owned by Kuni Smith. Kuni also happens to be the Publisher for "Spaniels in the Field" (www.sitf.com), and she can be reached via e-mail at [email protected] She should be able to point you toward a breeder who might have the type of pup you are looking for.

If you can't find an American Cocker from the right lines, you might want to look into an English Cocker......there seems to be plenty of them around that will hunt their tails off.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

A Buddy of mine just got one from the Green Bay, Wisconsin area. She was bread for hunting. Time will tell as she is only 10 weeks old now.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea mine hunted rabbits and squirrels with me.... wasnt afraid of nuthing sadly to say had to put her to sleep wed. after surgery of getting fixed started having seseris and had brain damge best dog ive had hoping to get another....


----------



## mkteagle (Sep 24, 2006)

That sucks dude, about the dog. I remember when my Dog found some Decon in the neighboorhood I was devistated.


----------

